# looking for a spot on inshore trip this weekend



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have plenty tackle have money for gas and bait or fishing arties. Dont mind cleaning fish or boat. I just don't get to get out much anymore. Help a guy out if you have a spot. I live in santa fe. And will drive to your house or meet you at the ramp. Call or text 409 457 6149


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am off every other Saturday and sunday .I wouldnt mine finding a reg fishing partner. For either day. Need help guys wife is thinking of to many honey
Do's I need to get out lol


----------



## Cowboydiver (Jun 18, 2012)

Do you fish alot around the Freeport area?


----------



## Cowboydiver (Jun 18, 2012)

PM me cause I am just getting into fishing alot more since I have time now and would like to find an experinced fishing buddy to help out.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I fish I out of freeport offshore . Inshore bastrop bayou, galveston westbay , and east bay. Always willing to learn other spots.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Still looking for a spot for tomorrow.


----------



## jrb007 (Feb 24, 2010)

my boat should be out of shop before teal season from annual 100 hour maintenance. Pm me... I fish by myself half the time anyway. Ill take u when I get it back


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody for sunday.


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

*Let's go get'em*

:an6:Guys, I have my charter, Fisher of Men- I Catch'em God Cleans'em and I go out quite often. Looking for some guys to go out while I am scouting....


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

You should try the surf today and through out weekend the green water should be all the way to tne beach with this 5 mph North wind.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

fit4ag said:


> :an6:Guys, I have my charter, Fisher of Men- I Catch'em God Cleans'em and I go out quite often. Looking for some guys to go out while I am scouting....


 I sent you a pm and phone number. Let me know if you recieved it. My pm's are messing up.


----------

